# 350 universal/long



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

Hard to shift gears on my universal 350.I suspect the shifting rails or fingers are worn.I was planning on removing the shifting lever plate.Just wondering if someone has had the same problems on a long 350 or 360,460 etc and had to remove the shifting cover,any trouble or things to watch out for when removing or replacing the cover...THANKS


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello robkim, welcome to the tractor forum.

Might it be that your clutch needs adjustment?? Check you clutch pedal "free play" by pushing down on the pedal with your hand till you feel resistance as the throwout bearing contacts the fingers on the pressure plate. Should be about 1" of free play. There is a clevis adjustment in the clutch linkage to adjust the free play.

When removing the transmission cover plate, be watchful for any springs or plungers held down by the plate, as you raise it up.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Check clutch play first. Shift rail misalignment is a common problem on H/L trannys, but usually results in the tranny being stuck in a gear. Watch for silicone gasket being used on top cover incorrectly. It can result in a serious contamination problem. Lift the cover slowly and check for loose silicon while lifting. A second pair of hands really helps. On my Fords the rounds on the shifter arms come out of the rail detents, resulting in the rails being misaligned for the gears. Usuall happens when trying to change gears too fast. Simple to adjust rails to. proper positin, then reattach top cover. use very thin layer of silicone. Let set up 20 to 30 minutes. replace top cover and hand tighten . wait 24 hours for final tightening and putting back in service. no silicone mess.


----------

